# Accidentally picked up girl with 4.63 rating



## twnFM (Oct 26, 2017)

Normal ride, sweet girl. Don’t know why her rating was so low. Asked if she tipped, she said yes but haven’t seen it yet. Make think hmmmmm something is up somewhere.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Pick her up when she's drunk and you'll understand


----------



## macinmn (Jan 5, 2016)

my conspiracy theory is drivers who will pick up anyone regardless of rating and normally rate everyone a 5 unless they murdered a family member during the trip, knowing that other drivers actually do consider rating of Pax, rate attractive young women poorly so that other drivers are less likely to pick them up. some of my more memorable late night trips were with 4.3-4.6 passengers (good convos, fun personalities, generous tippers). or these drivers might just not like partying people at all.


----------



## MadePenniesToday (Feb 24, 2017)

twnFM said:


> Normal ride, sweet girl. Don't know why her rating was so low. Asked if she tipped, she said yes but haven't seen it yet. Make think hmmmmm something is up somewhere.


 I picked up a woman with the exact rating going to the airport. She was nice but was talking to a coworker on the phone most of the way. She gave me a $40 tip and told me to get something for my wife.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

Rating could be her obnoxious friends, her obnoxious self when drunk every night, or her obnoxious unattended minor going to school.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Dropking said:


> Rating could be her obnoxious friends, her obnoxious self when drunk every night, or her obnoxious unattended minor going to school.


Agreed.

I imagine there is some sort of Before/After that takes place, with lots of drinking in the middle.


----------



## thatridesharegirl (Jul 7, 2016)

Maybe she's a great pax that orders uber for her too-drunk friends to get them home.


----------



## twnFM (Oct 26, 2017)

I asked her about maybe she was drunk and she said she doesn’t drink. Going to have to rethink being judge mental toward low rated pax. I drive early mornings so miss the “drunk crowd” L


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

thatridesharegirl said:


> Maybe she's a great pax that orders uber for her too-drunk friends to get them home.


Who's that picture of in the avatar???


----------



## thatridesharegirl (Jul 7, 2016)

jgiun1 said:


> Who's that picture of in the avatar???


Daenerys Stormborn of the House Targaryen, First of Her Name, the Unburnt, Queen of the Andals and the First Men, Khaleesi of the Great Grass Sea,Breaker of Chains, and Mother of Dragons.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

twnFM said:


> Asked if she tipped, she said yes but haven't seen it yet. Make think hmmmmm something is up somewhere.





twnFM said:


> I asked her about maybe she was drunk and she said she doesn't drink. Going to have to rethink being judge mental toward low rated pax. I drive early mornings so miss the "drunk crowd" L


If she knows why she has gotten bad ratings there's no way in hell she's telling a driver.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

Pax can also have low ratings for location. They might live at the top of a hill, frequent a difficult metro station, or go to gridlocked areas. These are reason to rate pax low.


----------



## thatridesharegirl (Jul 7, 2016)

Dropking said:


> Pax can also have low ratings for location. They might live at the top of a hill, frequent a difficult metro station, or go to gridlocked areas. These are reason to rate pax low.


I low rate pax who use uberlyft to commute every day and have a terrible trip (i.e. 10-15 miles but takes an hour) to warn other drivers that it will be a terrible trip.


----------



## SurgeWarrior (Jun 18, 2016)

twnFM said:


> Normal ride, sweet girl. Don't know why her rating was so low. Asked if she tipped, she said yes but haven't seen it yet. Make think hmmmmm something is up somewhere.


Be careful asking if they tipped..If one of these babies gets offended, Uber will be sending you a nastygram. Asking is not only pointless (most will lie to your face) but its classless.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

SurgeWarrior said:


> but its classless.


agree


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Ratings are true most of the time. I picked up this girl from this convention back to her hotel with a 4.37. She asked to stop at a Walgreens. I had no problem with that with or without a tip. I drive her to Walgreens and then back to her hotel. I ended trip and was gonna give her 5 stars and was on the ratings screen. The hotel staff already opened the car door and was holding the door waiting for her. Then when she gets out she says I will tip you when I charge the card next time. She seemed nice and I gave her 5 anyways. Looks like she gave me 1 because that’s the only trip I took yesterday.


----------



## SurgeWarrior (Jun 18, 2016)

unPat said:


> Ratings are true most of the time. I picked up this girl from this convention back to her hotel with a 4.37. She asked to stop at a Walgreens. I had no problem with that with or without a tip. I drive her to Walgreens and then back to her hotel. I ended trip and was gonna give her 5 stars and was on the ratings screen. The hotel staff already opened the car door and was holding the door waiting for her. Then when she gets out she says I will tip you when I charge the card next time. She seemed nice and I gave her 5 anyways. Looks like she gave me 1 because that's the only trip I took yesterday.


aaaah, the old "ill tip ya on the app" trick wow..at least she could have been original like "next time you get me, ill make sure to have cash on me"


----------



## Gwoae (Aug 12, 2017)

I will say that when I get a xl ride I will not accept a low rating. There is always a good reason for those. Maybe not the people but the type of trip


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

unPat said:


> Ratings are true most of the time. I picked up this girl from this convention back to her hotel with a 4.37. She asked to stop at a Walgreens. I had no problem with that with or without a tip. I drive her to Walgreens and then back to her hotel. I ended trip and was gonna give her 5 stars and was on the ratings screen. The hotel staff already opened the car door and was holding the door waiting for her. Then when she gets out she says I will tip you when I charge the card next time. She seemed nice and I gave her 5 anyways. Looks like she gave me 1 because that's the only trip I took yesterday.


Was she that hot?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Gwoae said:


> I will say that when I get a xl ride I will not accept a low rating. There is always a good reason for those. Maybe not the people but the type of trip


Could be the first time they take xl. Bad rating in their own in x, fun in a xl group.

You really don't know what you're getting


----------



## SurgeWarrior (Jun 18, 2016)

Hot girls = No Tip


----------



## MelaninFellow (Jan 17, 2018)

SurgeWarrior said:


> Hot girls = No Tip


I exclusively save my tip for the hot girls.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

unPat said:


> Ratings are true most of the time. I picked up this girl from this convention back to her hotel with a 4.37. She asked to stop at a Walgreens. I had no problem with that with or without a tip. I drive her to Walgreens and then back to her hotel. I ended trip and was gonna give her 5 stars and was on the ratings screen. The hotel staff already opened the car door and was holding the door waiting for her. Then when she gets out she says I will tip you when I charge the card next time. She seemed nice and I gave her 5 anyways. Looks like she gave me 1 because that's the only trip I took yesterday.


She's probobly low rated because of what she did.

-1 Side trip to walgreens
-1 I'll tip you next time (translation i'm not tipping you go to hell0)
-1 rates horrible
-1 frequently takes short trips.

Yep that's a low rated customer...


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

I smoked a cigarette once and nothing bad seemed to happen.


----------



## Ana C. (Oct 24, 2017)

I'm 4.73. You just need one 1* from one driver... and I'm a good PAX


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Ana C. said:


> I'm 4.73. You just need one 1* from one driver... and I'm a good PAX


I would give you a 5 Ana!


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

I’ve picked up many low rated pax as long as it was a 1.5x or above fare and no more than five minutes away. Nine times out of ten I can’t figure out why they are low rated but I don’t work late nights.


----------



## Ana C. (Oct 24, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> I would give you a 5 Ana!


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Ana C. said:


> I'm 4.73. You just need one 1* from one driver... and I'm a good PAX


I'm sure you're the best.


----------



## Ana C. (Oct 24, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> I've picked up many low rated pax as long as it was a 1.5x or above fare and no more than five minutes away. Nine times out of ten I can't figure out why they are low rated but I don't work late nights.


I can. You have a lot of drivers here saying they give 1* just because. And others that never gave a 5.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Ana C. said:


> I can. You have a lot of drivers here saying they give 1* just because. And others that never gave a 5.


Yeah a lot of drivers don't give a five star unless they get a tip. As long as I'm getting a 1.5x or better fare I don't expect a tip and as long as they are pleasant they get five stars.


----------



## Ana C. (Oct 24, 2017)

I dont have that tip problem.. But I have a 4.73 because the driver *changed* my class. after I report the fare. And thats why I care so much on giving 1* to my PAX. As a PAX, I dont care...


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

Ana C. said:


> I can. You have a lot of drivers here saying they give 1* just because. And others that never gave a 5.


I suspect that there's a very small subset of drivers who down rate pax on a regular basis. I doubt the postings on this site are representative of the average driver's actions. Overall, I've found pax ratings to be a very good indicator of passenger quality. I tend to define passenger quality as how much I would want them as repeat passengers.


----------



## Ana C. (Oct 24, 2017)

dctcmn said:


> I suspect that there's a very small subset of drivers who down rate pax on a regular basis. I doubt the postings on this site are representative of the average driver's actions. Overall, I've found pax ratings to be a very good indicator of passenger quality. I tend to define passenger quality as how much I would want them as repeat passengers.


Excluding the tip thing, here you have 3 cenarios:
- 1 star - I dont want to pick you up again
- 4 stars - new riders, for "security" issues.
- 5 stars - you didnt puked my car, you were cordial, etc.
In the end, this means sh*t, because Uber will not block PAX based on their rate.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

Ana C. said:


> Excluding the tip thing, here you have 3 cenarios:
> - 1 star - I dont want to pick you up again
> - 4 stars - new riders, for "security" issues.
> - 5 stars - you didnt puked my car, you were cordial, etc.
> In the end, this means sh*t, because Uber will not block PAX based on their rate.


Uber won't block them, but it helps me make my decision on which pings to take and which to let pass. Sure, sometimes I'll miss out on a good trip because a good pax has a <4.7*, but I'm confident that I'm coming out ahead in the long run by playing the averages.

For example, I'm reasonably confident that a 4.92* pax is not going to report me for some BS reason just to get a free or discounted trip. I have less confidence of that with a 4.62* pax. IME, one bad pax can ruin a day where my 30 other pax are great. So I do everything in my power to avoid that one bad pax.


----------



## Ana C. (Oct 24, 2017)

dctcmn said:


> Uber won't block them, but it helps me make my decision on which pings to take and which to let pass. Sure, sometimes I'll miss out on a good trip because a good pax has a <4.7*, but I'm confident that I'm coming out ahead in the long run by playing the averages.
> 
> For example, I'm reasonably confident that a 4.92* pax is not going to report me for some BS reason just to get a free or discounted trip. I have less confidence of that with a 4.62* pax. IME, one bad pax can ruin a day where my 30 other pax are great. So I do everything in my power to avoid that one bad pax.


true.

Like uber star PAX. they get more picky.  and reports you for...nothing


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Ana C. said:


> I dont have that tip problem.. But I have a 4.73 because the driver *changed* my class. after I report the fare. And thats why I care so much on giving 1* to my PAX. As a PAX, I dont care...


ah the good ol days when we could change the rating.


----------



## fusionuber (Nov 27, 2017)

dctcmn said:


> Uber won't block them, but it helps me make my decision on which pings to take and which to let pass. Sure, sometimes I'll miss out on a good trip because a good pax has a <4.7*, but I'm confident that I'm coming out ahead in the long run by playing the averages.
> 
> For example, I'm reasonably confident that a 4.92* pax is not going to report me for some BS reason just to get a free or discounted trip. I have less confidence of that with a 4.62* pax. IME, one bad pax can ruin a day where my 30 other pax are great. So I do everything in my power to avoid that one bad pax.


This is so true and another reason to not do POOl


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Dropking said:


> Pax can also have low ratings for location. They might live at the top of a hill, frequent a difficult metro station, or go to gridlocked areas. These are reason to rate pax low.


Or they take a measly 1/2 mile trip during a 2.5x surge....wasting driver's time and driver's opportunity for the possibility of a longer, more profitable surging ride.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Julescase said:


> Or they take a measly 1/2 mile trip during a 2.5x surge....wasting driver's time and driver's opportunity for the possibility of a longer, more profitable surging ride.


Hello Jules.

Long time no talk.

How are pax treating you these days?


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Hello Jules.
> 
> Long time no talk.
> 
> How are pax treating you these days?


Hi Hunnie Bunnie!

Funny you ask......

I drove today for the first time in almost a week, and I was most definitely *underwhelmed* by the [lower] quality of the day's pax. They were mostly just "eh" and I was actually thinking about this fact when I got home from driving. LA was surging like wildfire all day - everywhere - though.

It's interesting how _where_ your rides end up taking you will effect your tips, ride quality, and overall earnings.....

Hopefully tonight's shift will be a little more promising.

How about you?   



Cableguynoe said:


> ah the good ol days when we could change the rating.


How I miss those days! Did you ever imagine you'd be saying that about such a seemingly mundane act? Lol!


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

twnFM said:


> Normal ride, sweet girl. Don't know why her rating was so low. Asked if she tipped, she said yes but haven't seen it yet. Make think hmmmmm something is up somewhere.


Seriously, lets all grow up in regards to ratings. Ratings are meaningless to the core. Both drivers and riders buy into this silly game. 
The only important componet of the rating system is preventing a future match, on both ends.
Other than that, they are a false sense of empowerment for which Uber and Lyft laugh at driver and rider. 
In closing, just like the rest of you drivers, I have had 5* paxs from hell and 4.3* - 4.7* paxs who were great!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Julescase said:


> Hi Hunnie Bunnie!
> 
> Funny you ask......
> 
> ...


I just got done driving for the pebble Beach AT&T golf tournament last weekend. 
Those were different kind of pax. All happy to be there, excited about selfies with celebrities, etc.
So it was actually fun and had several very good surge rides. Lots of tips. 
Haven't driven since last weekend.

Was planning on driving this weekend but plans changed.

So as of now my last memory of driving is a good one.

I'm hanging on to these happy thoughts until next weekend.

It's not often a whole weekend is a good weekend.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

twnFM said:


> I asked her about maybe she was drunk and she said she doesn't drink. Going to have to rethink being judge mental toward low rated pax. I drive early mornings so miss the "drunk crowd" L


Ohhhhh U'll come around swearing never to pickup lower than 4.7



Cableguynoe said:


> I just got done driving for the pebble Beach AT&T golf tournament last weekend.
> Those were different kind of pax. All happy to be there, excited about selfies with celebrities, etc.
> So it was actually fun and had several very good surge rides. Lots of tips.
> Haven't driven since last weekend.
> ...


Golfers are usually classy. I'm a golfer myself.


----------



## Gwoae (Aug 12, 2017)

Julescase said:


> Or they take a measly 1/2 mile trip during a 2.5x surge....wasting driver's time and driver's opportunity for the possibility of a longer, more profitable surging ride.


This is the reason why they need to have a choice of 5 star but don't pair me again. I rated some one 3 star today only because I don't want to pick them up again. She was perfectly fine but lives on a terrible cobblestone road and she takes uber everyday to work. Her rating was a 4.81 and I assume it was low because of those 2 things.



upyouruber said:


> Seriously, lets all grow up in regards to ratings. Ratings are meaningless to the core. Both drivers and riders buy into this silly game.
> The only important componet of the rating system is preventing a future match, on both ends.
> Other than that, they are a false sense of empowerment for which Uber and Lyft laugh at driver and rider.
> In closing, just like the rest of you drivers, I have had 5* paxs from hell and 4.3* - 4.7* paxs who were great!


I disagree with you on that one. My first 6 months I picked up any rating. I wrote down the rating of any pax that I decided to rate so low. I saw that overwhelmingly the bad ones were mostly rated below 4.7. Also a bunch of 5s that sucked. My guess is the 5s are new and probably sucked on lyft so now they are doing uber.

However today in picked up a 4.72 uber xl in an afluent part of town. Surge was 1.4 so I figured what the hell. I was assuming his low rating was because he was a prick. I am also one so I figured why not. When I get there it was a lady and her husbaND ordered it. She was going to the airport with 7 very heavy hard case suit cases. I think they had some sort of equipment in them. She asked me if I could load them because she couldn't lift them. I am a big dude so I had no problem doing it. I bet her rating was because of those bags. I will be glad to get her everytime.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Gwoae said:


> This is the reason why they need to have a choice of 5 star but don't pair me again. I rated some one 3 star today only because I don't want to pick them up again. She was perfectly fine but lives on a terrible cobblestone road and she takes uber everyday to work. Her rating was a 4.81 and I assume it was low because of those 2 things.
> 
> I disagree with you on that one. My first 6 months I picked up any rating. I wrote down the rating of any pax that I decided to rate so low. I saw that overwhelmingly the bad ones were mostly rated below 4.7. Also a bunch of 5s that sucked. My guess is the 5s are new and probably sucked on lyft so now they are doing uber.
> 
> However today in picked up a 4.72 uber xl in an afluent part of town. Surge was 1.4 so I figured what the hell. I was assuming his low rating was because he was a prick. I am also one so I figured why not. When I get there it was a lady and her husbaND ordered it. She was going to the airport with 7 very heavy hard case suit cases. I think they had some sort of equipment in them. She asked me if I could load them because she couldn't lift them. I am a big dude so I had no problem doing it. I bet her rating was because of those bags. I will be glad to get her everytime.


Did she tip?


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Julescase said:


> Or they *are millennials that* take a measly 1/2 mile trip during a 2.5x surge....wasting driver's time and driver's opportunity for the possibility of a longer, more profitable surging ride.


Fixed that for ya 



twnFM said:


> Normal ride, sweet girl. Don't know why her rating was so low. Asked if she tipped, she said yes but haven't seen it yet. Make think hmmmmm something is up somewhere.


Er umh...4.63 isn't that low of a rating. imo


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Julescase said:


> Or they take a measly 1/2 mile trip during a 2.5x surge....wasting driver's time and driver's opportunity for the possibility of a longer, more profitable surging ride.


This!!!

Because of the flash surges that only last 15 minutes; min fare pax get rated 1☆ without mercy.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

twnFM said:


> Normal ride, sweet girl. Don't know why her rating was so low. Asked if she tipped, she said yes but haven't seen it yet. Make think hmmmmm something is up somewhere.


Ive picked up $170 shorties and $360 long surge runs rated 4.64 and 4.62....

On XL though.

Mightve been former uberx pax who regularly pushed the envelope on beacoup luggage with no tip. Or simply taking long runs to LAX without surge in past (one was based in Aliso, the other in Solana Beach)

The shortie did involve waiting for friends, at 4.4xL and confirmed profitable destination "not a problem take your time", for a buck per minute I'll idle and losten to radio until hell freezes over... as to the 360, it was 2.0xL and that guy tipped 40



macinmn said:


> my conspiracy theory is drivers who will pick up anyone regardless of rating and normally rate everyone a 5 unless they murdered a family member during the trip, knowing that other drivers actually do consider rating of Pax, rate attractive young women poorly so that other drivers are less likely to pick them up. some of my more memorable late night trips were with 4.3-4.6 passengers (good convos, fun personalities, generous tippers). or these drivers might just not like partying people at all.


4.3 - 4.4 was common on select

Older executive looking guys, no tip, quiet and unproblematic, airports/hotels/sometimes with a young "other woman" in tow... if they used to take uberX, I can see the drivers resenting them

Also had a 3.3* on XL surge from airport....decent trip 80 or 90 bucks, cool euro kids fun conversation

Mightve gotten a few 1* travelling and being lost and confused at airports (MOST of my > $100 airport rides were NOT in correct pickup location and needed patient guidance by phone)


----------



## SpongemanGreg (Aug 19, 2017)

If those puckup location problem people had their location shared you wouldn’t have to search for them as often.
If I get to the point where I am being paid to wait-4 stars. If they get in 1 minute before I have the option of hitting the cancel button-3 stars. If I’m about to hit the button and I see them coming to my car and they are stupid enough to get in at that point-1 star. There is absolutely no reason I should have to wait for a pax. I’m impatient too but this is justified imo.


----------



## Uber281 (May 30, 2017)

Dropking said:


> Pax can also have low ratings for location. They might live at the top of a hill, frequent a difficult metro station, or go to gridlocked areas. These are reason to rate pax low.


There is a lot of truth in that. My pax rating is a 4.4 because my house does not face the street and is difficult to find the first time. I've never had a driver that did not complain about it. And I've tipped each time.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Uber281 said:


> There is a lot of truth in that. My pax rating is a 4.4 because my house does not face the street and is difficult to find the first time. I've never had a driver that did not complain about it. And I've tipped each time.


You might want to quit tipping if they complain.


----------



## Ardery (May 26, 2017)

MadePenniesToday said:


> I picked up a woman with the exact rating going to the airport. She was nice but was talking to a coworker on the phone most of the way. She gave me a $40 tip and told me to get something for my wife.


forty dollars?!?! 
damn brother!!


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

freddieman said:


> Golfers are usually classy. I'm a golfer myself.


Seriously???

Golfers imho are among the worst, right along with Hollywood revellers and extremely cheap rich people's ageing wives


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Julescase said:


> Or they take a measly 1/2 mile trip during a 2.5x surge....wasting driver's time and driver's opportunity for the possibility of a longer, more profitable surging ride.


Those rides are not always the worst. In most cases it keeps you in the surge area to grab another. Keep in mind that those longer trip 2 plus surge rides are few and far between.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

twnFM said:


> Normal ride, sweet girl. Don't know why her rating was so low. Asked if she tipped, she said yes but haven't seen it yet. Make think hmmmmm something is up somewhere.


I've mostly given up on ratings. They often make no sense.


----------



## Expiditer77 (Dec 11, 2017)

I've had a 4.52
Made me wait 10 minutes for his wife to finish getting ready. Glad I waited, 18 fare 20 cash tip. Pleasant people too.
After 5 mins I considered cancelling and told myself to rate a 4. 
Ya never know.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Expiditer77 said:


> I've had a 4.52
> Made me wait 10 minutes for his wife to finish getting ready. Glad I waited, 18 fare 20 cash tip. Pleasant people too.
> After 5 mins I considered cancelling and told myself to rate a 4.
> Ya never know.


Being patient can pay off!!


----------



## SpongemanGreg (Aug 19, 2017)

idiot question here..... on the ping screen I hit it asap without looking at anything. Where is the rate/surge on the ping screen that you tap to accept the ride?


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

SpongemanGreg said:


> idiot -------- here..... on the ping screen I hit it asap without looking at anything.


----------



## Martin Kodiak (Jan 3, 2018)

SpongemanGreg said:


> idiot question here..... on the ping screen I hit it asap without looking at anything. Where is the rate/surge on the ping screen that you tap to accept the ride?


X and XL ping three times for you so no need to be super quick to hit the banner. Right in the middle of the banner is the PAX rating and below that would be the surge / boost rating as well. First ping look at the app to see ride type, PAX rating and if there is a boost rating.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

I take the ratings with a grain of salt. I just had a 4.93 rated rider completely pss me off two days ago. I picked these girls up from a Smoothie King place in the CBD area of New Orleans. Things went normal until at the end of the ride. They got up from my backseat and my backseat was covered with sweat. I was like what the hell happened and they were like "Oh we just got down running 20 miles, umm sorry we're gonna leave a huge tip". I was like who gives a sht about the tip (I didn't say that I was just thinking that). After they got out I rated her 1 Star. I went in the app and sent a detailed complaint with pictures of the sweat stains. Uber gave me a $40 credit later on that afternoon. 

The only thing I wanted was a picture of that clueless **** when she checked her fee for that ride. I guess they run track for Tulane and they were getting back from practice. Who the hell doesn't bring a change of clothes with them?? Who gets in somebody's car in that condition??? They are both lucky I didn't pick both of their 80 pound asses up in the air and power drive them into the concrete Zangief Street Fighter style.


----------



## Jason Wilson (Oct 20, 2017)

Ana C. said:


> I'm 4.73. You just need one 1* from one driver... and I'm a good PAX


Well hello Ana .How's it going?


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Cdub2k said:


> They are both lucky I didn't pick both of their 80 pound asses up in the air and power drive them into the concrete Zangief Street Fighter style.


Get help.


----------



## Ana C. (Oct 24, 2017)

Jason Wilson said:


> Well hello Ana .How's it going?


Good  and how are you?


----------



## pghuberaudi (Jan 4, 2018)

I will pick up any rating on Uber until bar close hours. If it's after 12am then I won't chance it... I look for 4.8 or 4.9. On NYE I picked up a 4.6 on a 4x surge and was lucky it was uneventful but won't be doing that again unless it's a mega surge again. I have picked up as low as a 4.5 during daylight hours and haven't had any issues. Now Lyft on the other hand... I won't pick up anyting 4.6 or below ANYTIME of the day. Lyft pax are bad enough as it is.


----------



## Skorpio (Oct 17, 2017)

I picked this girl 4.38..
She was so sweet..
I asked why your rating was so low..
This is her Mother account..
Her sibling using it to go out..
They puked an Uber car 3 times, driver got into accident, 5 pax, make drivers wait 4 min all the times..
Oh.. thats why..


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Yeah... Some of my best pax were rated below 4.5. Like way below. Best pax I ever had was a 3.87. Sweetest lady ever. Even gave a $20 cash tip while the trip was only 3.7 miles. The dangers of letting other people use your Uber account is that they'll absolutely kill your rider rating. lmao.


----------



## Ride Nights & Weekends (Jan 5, 2018)

thatridesharegirl said:


> Daenerys Stormborn of the House Targaryen, First of Her Name, the Unburnt, Queen of the Andals and the First Men, Khaleesi of the Great Grass Sea,Breaker of Chains, and Mother of Dragons.


He didnt deserve a response. If he doesnt know a Dragon Queen when he sees one......well he doesnt deserve to.


----------



## Mr Jinx (Jan 20, 2018)

Could be she only took a few rides and one driver really didn’t like her or one of her friends.

Think about this you get 4 5 stat rides and 1 3 star ride equates to a 4.6


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

macinmn said:


> my conspiracy theory is drivers who will pick up anyone regardless of rating and normally rate everyone a 5 unless they murdered a family member during the trip, knowing that other drivers actually do consider rating of Pax, rate attractive young women poorly so that other drivers are less likely to pick them up. some of my more memorable late night trips were with 4.3-4.6 passengers (good convos, fun personalities, generous tippers). or these drivers might just not like partying people at all.


I have had no reason to give anyone anything other than a 5-star rating, until I found out that a first time rider had given me a 1-star, probably by mistake and her lack of understanding in using thecrating phase of the rider app. She is still a 5-star in my eyes, bless her soul!



twnFM said:


> Normal ride, sweet girl. Don't know why her rating was so low. Asked if she tipped, she said yes but haven't seen it yet. Make think hmmmmm something is up somewhere.


I picked up a 5-Star rider and he explained the complete concept to me. I had always wondered about the 5-srar rider status, and he was pleased to educate me about it. It's amazing how much you can learn from a rider when you least expect it!


----------



## twnFM (Oct 26, 2017)

Unleaded said:


> I have had no reason to give anyone anything other than a 5-star rating, until I found out that a first time rider had given me a 1-star, probably by mistake and her lack of understanding in using thecrating phase of the rider app. She is still a 5-star in my eyes, bless her soul!
> 
> I picked up a 5-Star rider and he explained the complete concept to me. I had always wondered about the 5-srar rider status, and he was pleased to educate me about it. It's amazing how much you can learn from a rider when you least expect it!


Care to expand on pax rating wisdom


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

twnFM said:


> Care to expand on pax rating wisdom


Thanks for asking. This is a post that I found quite by accident in another forum area and it goes to show that first tine rider error is possible and it happens, leaving damage in its wake to be resolved, hopefully in the best interest of the affected driver. Wisdom? No! Reality? Yes!

"Can anyone advise - I wanted to rate my driver tonight as a 5 and thought I had to slide my finger across the numbers to get to a 5, as soon as I touched 1 it processed. My driver was a 5 and I feel really bad about this. His name is Shakeel. He was a 5. I've spent last hour looking around on web to see what I can do but I can't find how to change a rating made in error. Can anyone help ?"


----------

